# Residency Now Official



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Great news.

Today our status has been updated to Visa For Residency GRANTED 

We have known since last week but have been waiting for the official 
word from the NZ Authorities before informing the Forum.

So now the fun begins and we have 12 months to get there.

We do hope that anyone waiting gets the same positive reply.

Shane, Carole, Kai and Hagrid the Newfie.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Higgy said:


> Great news.
> 
> Today our status has been updated to Visa For Residency GRANTED
> 
> ...


Very many congratulations! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

FYI, you have a year to get here from the time the visa is put in your passport - and you have a few months to get your passports updated. So you do have a bit of leeway on the year. Also, what some people have done is come over for a visit during the year to 'start the visa off'. You then have 2 years t get things sorted before you have to come over for good.

Hopefully, you won't need any extra time and will be here very soon!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Congratulations!

Person or pet, you may want to change Kai's name, as it is very commonly known in New Zealand as Maori for food!!! (e.g. Too much kai in my puku (stomach).)


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Our daughter Kai is aware of the Maori meaning.

Thanks


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Hi

Can I ask how long you had to wait from visa shown as "pending" to "granted"? 

Thanks 

Congratulations too!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

We started the process in February, and then it took about 3 months to get
from Pending to Granted. Mind you we had to send some more papers during
that 3 mths so it was held up slightly.

The day after our Telephone Interview we were told that we to be granted
Residency but to await the documents being sent out.

We now have to send our Passports with £165 x 3 for the Migrant Payment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for that, sorry to be pain and ask more questions but I hope you don't mind,
How long between them requesting more information did it take and also did you not have to send your passports in when you submitted the ITA? 

Where in NZ are moving too? 
My hubby has been offered a job and we just waiting for visa to be " granted" now, 
Fingers crossed,


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

We came back from France in early Sept and had to send something down to London, so from then until the Telephone Interview on the 5th.

Passports were sent down for verification, they are going again when I get back from Turkey as
I need to visit our apartment in Mavisehir nr Altinkum.

We will be based outside of Hamilton staying with friends until we get ourselves sorted.


----------

